# Good Writing Resources/Books/Websites



## Philip Overby (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm always eager to read articles/books/etc. on writing.  Particularly, fantasy writing.  You don't see a lot of good articles about how to write fantasy or books for that matter.  Maybe I'm looking in the wrong places.  Orson Scott Card wrote a book "How to Write Fantasy/SF" I think the title was.  It's the only book I've found that directly addresses the subject of fantasy writing, but even then most of his chapters relate to SF because he is primarily a SF writer.

John Gardner's book is very good.  Also Stephen King's book offers some insight.  I always find it helpful to read from tried and true writers who have been in the business for a long time.  

Know any other good places to find some info about fantasy writing in particular?  I'm not so much interested in books or articles that talk about "how to be a best seller" or "how to polish your paragraphs" or any of that hackneyed kind of stuff.  

Just good writing about good fantasy writing.


----------



## Ophiucha (Mar 9, 2011)

I never cared much for Orson Scott Card's book, even as someone who dabbles in science fiction. But I just really hate everything about that man, so I am biased. I am also not very inclined to link you to Patricia Wrede's worldbuilding questionairre, though I just did for the sake of efficient linking. I don't think it is necessary (and, indeed, I think it to be a detriment to good writing), but I know many a fantasy author who swears by it. Limyaael is the somewhat definitive source of fantasy-based rantings on the internet.

A couple of more general fantasy writing/miscellaneous websites are Elfwood and Fantastic Metropolis. The last one is a bit tricky to navigate, but there are some real gems in the archives. As for books... well, you let me know. I haven't read R.A. Salvatore's book, but friends of mine who actually _like_ his writing think that one is shite, and a series I read, 'The Complete Guide to Writing Fantasy' had average advice, nothing too terrible, but I don't think the book was run through a spell check - really poor quality, not something to pay for.

I also have an informal series on writing (fantasy and characterization, mostly) on my tumblr. *coughs*


----------



## Philip Overby (Mar 9, 2011)

Haha, well that doesn't sound like any of that is worth looking at except Fantastic Metropolis.  I'll give some of them a shot though.  I'm not big on questionairres myself (unless I'm just doing it for fun) and I never have understood some people's obsession with if their character was Mary Sue.  

I did have a book that was good for reference even though it was somewhat incomplete.  I forget the name, something like Ultimate Fantasy Reference Guide or something.  Like I said, the only two books I've read that I felt helped me at all were John Gardener's book and to a lesser degree Stephen King's book.  But neither of them focused on fantasy writing at all.  More and less all the other books I've bought just rot in my closet...


----------



## Ophiucha (Mar 9, 2011)

_The Encyclopedia of Fantasy_, perhaps? I mostly like that for including a large section on the 'sources' of fantasy (Victorian and Edwardian fantasy, mostly, but there was some Arabic and other European texts mentioned as well), but it does have some interesting bits on certain elements of the genre.


----------



## Philip Overby (Mar 9, 2011)

Yeah, that may be it.  I remember it having several historical references in regards to different periods and cultures.  Also it had a slew of material about names of things.  Like names of parts of castles and armor, stuff like that.


----------



## Donny Bruso (Mar 9, 2011)

@Phil I think you're thinking of _The Writer's Complete Fantasy Reference_ by Writer's Digest Books. ISBN# 1-58297-026-2

Another book I've found useful from time to time is _Worlds of Wonder_ by David Gerrold ISBN#1-58297-007-6, and the last, _Writing Science Fiction and Fantasy_ by Lisa Tuttle ISBN# 0-7136-5853-3


----------



## Mdnight Falling (Mar 9, 2011)

oh good resources... I use the Writer's market.. and the libraries usually have a workshop on writing once in a blue moon and those are very informative... and I dunno..friends and family who write are valuable when it comes to insights and whatnot too


----------



## misaki (Mar 16, 2011)

I find Writing Excuses occasionally useful. It's a ~15 minute podcast where they basically discuss various topics on writing etc. It's run by Brandon Sanderson, Howard Tayler and Dan Wells.

Holly Lisle also provides some classes and guides. I've personally bought a couple of her 'how-to's' and they're informative.


----------



## Kelise (Jun 4, 2011)

Donny Bruso said:


> Another book I've found useful from time to time is [...] _Writing Science Fiction and Fantasy_ by Lisa Tuttle ISBN# 0-7136-5853-3


 
I came here with mind to either find a Books on Writing thread or make one, just so I could say how really very good this book is  Even George R R Martin says on the front cover 'An excellent 'hot to' book for any aspiring writer'.

I really can't promote this book enough. It's only 180 pages or so, but it's taken a week for me to get through it because there's so much to take in. Even though some parts are advice I've seen before, Tuttle manages to say it in a way that makes you _think_.

If anyone out there is in need for a book on writing, get this one


----------



## Philip Overby (Mar 22, 2012)

Wanted to bump this thread up considering we have a lot of new members now that may be able to share recommendations.  

I recently downloaded on my Kindle, "Writing Fiction for Dummies."  I know, it doesn't sound like the most professional book, but it's actually very helpful so far.  I'd recommend taking a look at it if you're interested in marketing, focusing in on your manuscript, etc.


----------



## MAndreas (Mar 24, 2012)

Probably my favorite writing book isn't fantasy centric at all- Techniques of a Selling Writer.  It's an old book, but has a ton of knowledge.  I agree our genre doesn't have much but to be honest, good writing is good writing regardless of genre .  A good fantasy writer's group blog is Magical Words.  I've also begin stalking fantasy authors I admire (online ) as their blogs often have great writing tips.  I have some links to good writing sites on my blog- but not all are fantasy.


----------



## Helen (Mar 24, 2012)

Phil the Drill said:


> It's the only book I've found that directly addresses the subject of fantasy writing



Are you kidding?

All the good hero's journey stuff addresses it:
http://www.clickok.co.uk/index4.html ;
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2011/09/mf_harmon/all/1 ;
http://thebrowser.com/recommended/writer’s-journey-by-christopher-vogler ;
The Hero with a Thousand Faces (The Collected Works of Joseph Campbell)

and then all the other story structure stuff (if you look at fantasy as just the world you're creating):

Syd Field's Screenplay
Robert McKee's Story
Aristotle's Poetics for Screenwriters
Blake Snyder's Save The Cat
John Truby's Anatomy of a Story

Like the movie out just now, Hunger Games, it's set in a fantasy world but it's just hero's journey.


----------



## MAndreas (Mar 24, 2012)

Ophiucha said:


> A couple of more general fantasy writing/miscellaneous websites are Elfwood and Fantastic Metropolis. The last one is a bit tricky to navigate, but there are some real gems in the archives. As for books... well, you let me know. I haven't read R.A. Salvatore's book, but friends of mine who actually _like_ his writing think that one is shite, and a series I read, 'The Complete Guide to Writing Fantasy' had average advice, nothing too terrible, but I don't think the book was run through a spell check - really poor quality, not something to pay for.
> 
> 
> 
> > Wow, that Elfwood site is HUGE! Not sure if I'm up for a group that big at this point- but thanks for posting it!


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 24, 2012)

Philip Athans has written a book on writing fantasy. It's called 'The guide to writing fantasy and science fiction' - ISBN 1-4405-0145-9


----------

